# Video ... Please Watch



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Apparently the band Five For Fighting is generously donating $.40 to Autism Speaks *each time* this video is viewed. The funding goes toward research studies to help find a cure. When you have a moment, please visit this link http://www.whatkindofworlddoyouwant.com/videos/view/id/408214 to watch the video. They are aiming for 10,000 hits, but hopefully we can get more.

As many of you know, my oldest son has Autism, so this is something that really hits close to home. So, if you can, please take a moment to watch the video/slide show. You'll be helping out a great cause and may even learn something new.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, very emotional and inspiring video. I've already passed it on to everyone in my address book. With power of the internet maybe we can raise some serious $$$ today.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> Wow, very emotional and inspiring video. I've already passed it on to everyone in my address book. With power of the internet maybe we can raise some serious $$$ today.


Thanks Wyatt! :smt023


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Done!

Those are some frightening statistics. Is there an increase in Autism? Or simply a broadening on the criteria for diagnosis?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Fred40 said:


> Done!


 Thanks! I appreciate it!



Fred40 said:


> Those are some frightening statistics.


They are very frightening statistics! The fact that this is bigger than AIDS and Cancer *combined *should have people concerned. But since we, the Autism community, don't have a Lance Armstrong, Oprah, or some other real celebrity (Jenny McCarthy touting how a GFCF diet helped her child with Autism doesn't count IMO) in our corner, America's awareness is low since it seems we need big-name celebrities to tell us what needs to be done. It saddens me that bigger household names like Dan Marino and Doug Flutie (both have sons with Autism) aren't more vocal about it. Yes, they have foundations, but I'd be willing to bet that 99% of the population doesn't even know about them. And don't even get me started on John Travolta who's son Jett is thought to have Autism by numerous experts, but because of Travolta's religion, they adamantly deny Jett has a problem and he could fix himself if he wanted to.

It also doesn't help when doctors tell parents to wait on getting their kids checked when they're not talking or missing milestones (happened to us, but we politely told the doctor off and got our son checked out anyway). Then they adamantly deny that vaccines have nothing to do with Autism and want to shoot up kids with everything known to man. I'm not saying that the vaccines directly cause the disease, but I do believe that these kids are genetically predispositioned to get it and the drugs act like a trigger in some cases. Come on, does a 2 hour old baby need to have the Hepatitis B shot? Unless the kid is having sex in the nursery with the other newborns or shooting up heroin, I don't think so. But there we are, shooting up our kids with all kids of crap (especially drugs with Thimerosal, which only uses one of the most toxic substances on the planet, Mercury, as a preservative) because the drug companies and doctors tell us we need to. Did you know that most kids don't even need the 2nd MMR booster? In over 95% of the cases, kid have built up enough immunity and all it takes is a simple blood test to determine it? But since it's more cost effective and quicker to just shoot the kids up with the crap, the doctors and drug companies have made it standard practice. I guess what I'm trying to say is we all need to be better informed, especially where our children are concerned. Sorry for the rant. Besides guns, this is one subject I have become very passionate about.



Fred40 said:


> Is there an increase in Autism? Or simply a broadening on the criteria for diagnosis?


Depends who you talk to. Parents and people who work with these kids daily like Occupational Therapists, Speech Therapists, Applied Behavioral Consultants, Special Ed teachers, and Dr.'s who specialize in the treatment of Autism (called DAN Doctors) say there is an increase. People who have jobs or businesses that can be negatively impacted by an increase (CDC, drug manufacturers, insurance companies, general practice doctors, etc.) downplay the increase and say it's a broadening of criteria and just more people are getting diagnosed. I have even heard a couple sickening reports of people claiming that parents try to get their kids diagnosed because it's "trendy". Our county opened up 6 new Autism preschools this year alone. Tell me there's not an epidemic.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

One of my wifes good friends has two young sons with it and my wife works in a school that has classes for children with it. So we are fairly up on it so far as being aware of the problem. I'll send it out to others.:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> One of my wifes good friends has two young sons with it and my wife works in a school that has classes for children with it. So we are fairly up on it so far as being aware of the problem. I'll send it out to others.:smt1099


Thanks Badly.

If you wouldn't mind, can you PM the name of the school you wife is at? We're trying to to narrow down areas in Brevard to move back to based on the schools and the more inside info we have, the better.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Todd, for those of us who may be in the position to make a small donation, do you have a link to where money would best be sent? Would it be preferred to donate to a local organization or at the national level?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> Todd, for those of us who may be in the position to make a small donation, do you have a link to where money would best be sent? Would it be preferred to donate to a local organization or at the national level?


IMO, the national organizations do a bit more for research and putting together conferences bringing together some of the "pioneers" in the field , so that's where my donations go. I'd suggest either the Autism Society of America http://www.autism-society.orgor Autism Speaks http://www.autismspeaks.org/

But there are many fine local organizations if you more comfortable keeping your money in the community. Any little bit helps.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Todd said:


> Thanks! I appreciate it!
> 
> They are very frightening statistics! The fact that this is bigger than AIDS and Cancer *combined *should have people concerned. But since we, the Autism community, don't have a Lance Armstrong, Oprah, or some other real celebrity (Jenny McCarthy touting how a GFCF diet helped her child with Autism doesn't count IMO) in our corner, America's awareness is low since it seems we need big-name celebrities to tell us what needs to be done. It saddens me that bigger household names like Dan Marino and Doug Flutie (both have sons with Autism) aren't more vocal about it. Yes, they have foundations, but I'd be willing to bet that 99% of the population doesn't even know about them. And don't even get me started on John Travolta who's son Jett is thought to have Autism by numerous experts, but because of Travolta's religion, they adamantly deny Jett has a problem and he could fix himself if he wanted to.
> 
> ...


Worth repeating! :smt023

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

WOW! I had no idea of how many kids are affected. It said four times more boys are diagnosed, does this mean gilrs are mis-diagnosed?

You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> WOW! I had no idea of how many kids are affected. It said four times more boys are diagnosed, does this mean gilrs are mis-diagnosed?
> 
> You and your family are in my prayers.


The numbers are pretty scary when you think about it. No misdiagnoses. It's definitely way more prevalent in boys. My son has had 1 female classmate in 2 1/2 years. Which is why I hold to the idea of a genetic predisposition and then an outside trigger; be it vaccines or something environmental.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Worth repeating! :smt023
> 
> WM


I'll repeat it all day, every day, to anyone who will listen.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I lie awake last night thinking about you and people like you who are thrown into these kind of situations. What I know is that God does not give us these kind of problems but allows this to happen. He will not allow anything to happen to anyone unless he knows they could handle it (this is biblical). Some people fail on that. 

In your case it is obvious that God was right again and that you’ve not only took the ball but are going for a touchdown and then intend to win the Superbowl. That my friend, says much about you as a person and I must give you a cyber handshake and hug to you and your family for taking this awesome responsibility and doing anything within your means to do what ever you can to help not only your son, but the sons and daughters of others.
:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I lie awake last night thinking about you and people like you who are thrown into these kind of situations. What I know is that God does not give us these kind of problems but allows this to happen. He will not allow anything to happen to anyone unless he knows they could handle it (this is biblical). Some people fail on that.
> 
> In your case it is obvious that God was right again and that you've not only took the ball but are going for a touchdown and then intend to win the Superbowl. That my friend, says much about you as a person and I must give you a cyber handshake and hug to you and your family for taking this awesome responsibility and doing anything within your means to do what ever you can to help not only your son, but the sons and daughters of others.
> :smt023


Thanks for the kind words. Although I'm a bit shaken that you were lying awake in bed thinking about me. :smt104


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Although I'm a bit shaken that you were lying awake in bed thinking about me. :smt104


:smt082


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Had to give this one a bump.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Just wanted to mention that I was watching the golf tournment today and they showed a close-up of Ernie Els' bag with "Autism Speaks" prominently stitched on the side. And the announcers gave a mention to the organization. He's a big name and I thought that was very cool of him to promote something other than a paying sponsor. Here's the website:

http://www.autismspeaks.org/

There is some stuff on the website about vaccines as you were saying, Todd.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> Just wanted to mention that I was watching the golf tournment today and they showed a close-up of Ernie Els' bag with "Autism Speaks" prominently stitched on the side. And the announcers gave a mention to the organization. He's a big name and I thought that was very cool of him to promote something other than a paying sponsor. Here's the website:
> 
> http://www.autismspeaks.org/
> 
> There is some stuff on the website about vaccines as you were saying, Todd.


That's great to hear! I always liked that Ernie. :mrgreen:

Here's another article about the vaccines case the parents won. http://www.wsbtv.com/news/15505545/detail.html


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Todd said:


> Apparently the band Five For Fighting is generously donating $.40 to Autism Speaks *each time* this video is viewed. The funding goes toward research studies to help find a cure. When you have a moment, please visit this link http://www.whatkindofworlddoyouwant.com/videos/view/id/408214 to watch the video. They are aiming for 10,000 hits, but hopefully we can get more.
> 
> As many of you know, my oldest son has Autism, so this is something that really hits close to home. So, if you can, please take a moment to watch the video/slide show. You'll be helping out a great cause and may even learn something new.


Todd,
If 10,000 is what you were after you have achieved it.

I just watched again and copied the number of views:

*Views:* 2444983

How long does this continue? And do you know if repeat viewings count or are they tracking who views?

:smt1099


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Very heartwarming. Thanks for sharing. :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> Todd,
> If 10,000 is what you were after you have achieved it.
> 
> I just watched again and copied the number of views:
> ...


I'm really not sure how long it's going on. It was one of those things that I got emailed to me from an Autism list I am on to pass along and I figured why not post it and try to get more exposure than just my email contacts? I'm hoping that they don't track repeat views since I've watched it a few times, although I can't bring myself to watch it any more because it hits a little too close to home.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Very heartwarming. Thanks for sharing. :smt023


Thanks for watchin'!


----------



## madman4049 (Mar 7, 2008)

My prayers go out to you and yours. I watched it and was shocked at the numbers. And the whole waiting 2 or more years blew me away. What a very touching video. I sent it to everyone on my contacts list.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, they mentioned on Day two of the golf telecast that Ernie Els came out this week and revealed his son has autism. He has decided to do his part to increase awareness and thus, among other things, is the reason he put "Autism Speaks" on his bag.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> Well, they mentioned on Day two of the golf telecast that Ernie Els came out this week and revealed his son has autism. He has decided to do his part to increase awareness and thus, among other things, is the reason he put "Autism Speaks" on his bag.


That's great news! Not the Autism part but the fact he's out trying to do his part. I wonder if this is a recent diagnosis or if he's finally just coming out with it publicly? Did they happen to say?


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't really know. I didn't actually watch the tournament yesterday, but I heard about his announcement of it this week on Golf Central last evening. They didn't say much more. According to his website, his son Ben is 4 years old, but who knows when that info was last updated.

Here's a link to the family info on his official site:

http://www.ernieels.com/default.aspx?i_CategoryID=152

It's interesting to read some of the stuff they say about their son, knowing now about the autism.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Carla's son, Mark (15) has Autism. He's a great, lovable, intelligent kid. The EASIEST 15 year old I've ever dealt with!!!! He lives with us, and Carla drives him to a speacial Charter School in Orlando every day, 45 minutes each way... She went through hell for about 10 years dealing 24/7 with his behavior issues, drug free... Now, at 15, he will never drive a car, or hold a regular job, and will likely be with us for as long as we are alive, but he is the best kid I've ever met, and we love him to death...

He's a fantastic cartoonist (following his mom's talents as a fine artist). Of course his favorite subject, as a 15 year old male, is zombies, chainsaws, guns, and guitars...

In case you're interested, we've gotten a family membership to ur local shooting range, and with hundreds of hours of practice playing Halo III, Mark is an EXCEPTIONALLY good shot. With extremely good supervision, he shoots my Buck Mark 22, and has shot Mom's P226. He loves it, and has his tragets prominently displayed on his walls, like me and his mom in our office...

Yes, and Autistic who shoots...

We went to a $50 per plate fundraiser last night here in Orlando, and the filled a ball room at the Gaylord Palms Hotel, around 1000 guests... for a school with 250 students, and 127 staff!!!! Yes, it's a 1 to 2 ratio of staff to kids!

READ, LEARN, and SUPPORT... 1 in 150 IS a HUGE number... Something we HAVE to get control of.

Forward this video to EVERYBODY... Someone with Autism WILL impact everyone you know within the next few years, it is that big.

Jeff


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Someone with Autism WILL impact everyone you know within the next few years, it is that big.


You've hit the nail on head ...unfortunately.

Here's more on Ernie Els coming forward about his son and his teaming up with Autism Speaks. http://sports.espn.go.com/golf/news/story?id=3282468&campaign=rss&source=GOLFHeadlines


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

*another donation video*

from Chevrolet via Scott Settlemeyer this morning:


> Good morning, Camaro Comrades and Firebird Friends --
> 
> April is Autism Awareness Month - and Chevrolet is both proud and honored to partner with "Autism Speaks" to help create awareness of autism and the effects it has on our families.
> Did you know that Autism is more common than pediatric cancer, diabetes and AIDS -- COMBINED??
> ...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> from Chevrolet via Scott Settlemeyer this morning:


Fantastic! I just watched.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Todd, have you heard of this guy? They call him the human camera. He's autistic and a really good artist. You've got to see this, he is quite remarkable:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> Todd, have you heard of this guy? They call him the human camera. He's autistic and a really good artist. You've got to see this, he is quite remarkable:


----------

